# Delivered cars with shortshift . HELP! Part number please?



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Well.... had my car delivered about a month ago and was very sceptical that the shortshift option that was payed for was actually installed as the shift felt little different to my Mk1 TT. Further enquiries had re-inforced my belief that it was never fitted in the first place.

so... I am trying to find the part number of the Audi shortshift option before I go and make an arse of myself at my dealership. It is stamped on the top of the forging, possibly under the gear lever linkage. It should begin with 1J0..........


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

I am in a similar position. If what I have is short-shift, I dread to think what the normal is....something agricultural. What enquiries have you made to help confirm your suspisions and where exactly do you get to see the part no on the car?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

d246 said:


> I am in a similar position. If what I have is short-shift, I dread to think what the normal is....something agricultural. What enquiries have you made to help confirm your suspisions and where exactly do you get to see the part no on the car?


If you look down on the right hand side of the engine you will see the cast metal shiny shift arm on top of the gearbox. On the left hand side of it you will see a part numberstamped in the casting starting with 8JO...

This picture below shows a standard car without shortshift.










and this part the (supposed) fitted to my car.... They are the same!










You can see the part number circled. its 8J0711051. Now This is a non-shortshift car but my car has an identical part and is meant to the shortshift version. Also, I have just been to the dealers to make further investigations which proved a little in-conclusive. The parts guy had a look on the system for this part and the only part that was listed was the one above which was shown as a standard part and not an option. There were no other option parts listed in his system as options. This may be because it is very newly issued part and the system has not updated the optional shortshift part yet.

So.... with a standard car looking the same as mine and also the part I have fitted shown as a standard item in the audi system, makes me believe it was never fitted.

I would be very interested to know what you have fitted?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I supposedly have short shift, but the part number stamped on the same linkage is the same 8J0711051.

I had assumed the shortening of the shift happened at the gear stick rather than at the gearbox. Is that not right then?


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> I supposedly have short shift, but the part number stamped on the same linkage is the same 8J0711051.
> 
> I had assumed the shortening of the shift happened at the gear stick rather than at the gearbox. Is that not right then?


Its usually done by replacing the part shown whith a similar part but with a shorter distance between the pin and the mounting hole. 









This picture shows the forge (adjustable) shortshift to replace the audi standard part. The slot on the right hand side is for the adjustable pin (not fitted in photo) to shorten or lengthen the throw.

Do you really think that your gear thow feels shorter, because mine does not?

Maybe Audi HAVE used an alternative method to shorten the throw? I would be very interested to find out but when using the forge option it feels like I think it should be with shortshift fitted.

Anyone have any contacts at Audi who may know what is done during the shortshift conversion?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

It feels shorter than the demos were, beacuse they seemed to have a awkwardly long throw and this one does not. But I would not put hand on heart. The only way I could really tell is if I compared side to side.

I will ask my dealer on Friday if he can find out how it works - or does not, as the case may be.


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Mine has short-shift and also has the same number on the linkage. I would be interested to hear what your dealer has to say.


----------



## newbiecrg (Nov 19, 2006)

It would be interesting for the new S3 guys to check this part as well as the S3 is supposed to have short shift gearbox as standard. As the engines are very similar the parts might be as well...

To check mine I'll have to wait until March but anyone driving the new S3 should be able to see if it is the same part or not....

Just a thought....

Pedro


----------



## markrbooth (Sep 25, 2006)

Maybe Audi have fitted a shorter gear knob 

If it were me, I'd ask to compare mine to the showroom model and, if they felt no different, ask for my option price back and get the Forged part.

Just my 2p.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

markrbooth said:


> Maybe Audi have fitted a shorter gear knob
> 
> If it were me, I'd ask to compare mine to the showroom model and, if they felt no different, ask for my option price back and get the Forged part.
> 
> Just my 2p.


Maybe that is the case??? unfortunatley my local dealership dont seem to be very forthcoming with information.

The forge option (which I now have) is great and thoroughly recommended....and its half the price! I just want my Â£150 back if the Audi option was never fitted in the first place :x


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Any further info on this? I forgot to ask last Friday.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> Any further info on this? I forgot to ask last Friday.


Still waiting (10 days)for my salesman to "Get back to me"...... maybe I will try Audi CS and see if they can throw any light on it :?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

I too have opted for the short shift option on my new MKII due in March. I'd be interested in hearing what you find out from Audi as your evidence does seem a little worrying!

Do you think the Forge short shift might just offer a shorter throw than the Audi Short Shift, hense why it appears smaller?

I reckon the only way to see if Audi short shift is any shorter than standard is to do a comparison side by side, rather than be looking at part No.'s :?

Good luck with your search. How much was the Forge part and was it is to fit?


----------



## mrfitzy2u (Sep 27, 2006)

ChrisB72 said:


> I too have opted for the short shift option on my new MKII due in March. I'd be interested in hearing what you find out from Audi as your evidence does seem a little worrying!
> 
> Do you think the Forge short shift might just offer a shorter throw than the Audi Short Shift, hense why it appears smaller?
> 
> ...


I was able to test short shift side by side with a normal manual. There is tbh only a subtle difference. But is just worth it for Â£150 if, like me, you are not keen on aftermarket route.


----------



## piloTT (Jan 19, 2004)

ChrisB72 said:


> . How much was the Forge part and was it is to fit?


Think it was about Â£70 delivered and takes all of 5 minutes (max) to fit. Its only one clip and one nut.


----------



## Johnnywb (May 31, 2006)

What are the warranty implications though? It looks like there's anti-tamper paint on the nut?


----------



## ChrisB72 (Feb 1, 2005)

So what parts are different for the short shift version? Does anyone know?

I'm not that keen on shelling out more cash when I've opted for the so called Audi Short Shift option!

I was having a look at where the pulley lever is positioned in my MKI, but wasn't really sure how I would remove it successfully. Being a novice person under the bonnet I wouldn't feel too comfortable messing with things I don't totally understand....especially on a brand new motor!

I have to say the Forge option does seem good value for money if it didn't effect the warranty!


----------

